# Reverse camera wiring



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Hi All, I'm just in the process of fitting a hard wired reverse cam and monitor, hoping someone has an easy / quick way of obtaining the reverse signal to power up the system. Any recommendations please?


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

I was able to attach the wire to the positive terminal on the reversing light. I presume you could do this with most (all?) vehicles.

Phil


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Wire it up to its own switch that has a permanent live then you can have it on all the time if you want, more useful than just when reversing.. :wink:


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Phil42, I'm wanting to find the signal wire at the front of the vehicle. 

rayrecrock, don't want the separate switch option.

Many thanks anyway to both of you, guess I'll have to break into the reverse switch wiring, would have preferred to do it under the dash though.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Well as no one replied I did the necessary and sorted it for myself, should anyone else be doing the same: 
On the left hand side just above the fuse box you will find a few wiring junction terminal connectors, one of the smaller white ones (they have no visible identification) which has a red and white wire is the one you need my van had nothing connected on the other side of the plug so was an easy task to make the connection, I can only guess that on vehicles with the reverse cam option from new would use this spare connection.
Hope that helps someone in the future.


----------

